# What is your preferred brand of handgun target ammo?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

What brand(s) of ammo do you prefer for target shooting in your handguns?


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Yes, please. Pretty much any brand I can find at reasonable prices, for practice.

If I run into a problem with something, I’ll stop using it. I tend to not go for steel cased stuff if I can find brass or aluminum at reasonable prices. Yes, I know it works and goes bang, etc. but over the long term it does wear parts a bit faster Than the softer metals.

For actual favorites, CCI/Speer, Sellier&Bellot, Fiocchi, Remington and Winchester.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

My reloads

4.0gr of CFE Pistol under a 137gr RN for 132 power factor.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Federal, Blazer ( brass). It is usually available. Tried some S&B in 9mm a few years ago- and never had any issues, still have a few boxes left.

Had too many issues with re-man in the past, so I don't even look at it anymore. Freedom Munitions (with an M) reman worked good for me but Freedom Ammunition (with an A) was disastrous. Also had issues with steel case- just don't use it .

Edit: I see SSGN_DOC likes Canik. I have a DA and an Elite, and a C-100.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Any thing on sale at bass pro


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

What I can find. Availability rotates, so there are some favorites. Blazer is one of them. 
PMC is a good brand. I've been very happy with their rifle ammo. Perfecta has been pretty solid. 
Happy Hunting/


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

For target rounds in 9mm, I usually only buy Blazer Brass, Blazer Aluminum and Winchester Whitebox.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

PMC, Blazer brass, and milsurp.


----------



## BoBo522 (Jun 18, 2021)

I used to buy Blazer Brass, until I bought a Ruger LCRx in 9mm and had frequent crimp jump issues. I switched to Federal and generally stick with their Syntec or American Eagle offerings. Sometimes I’ll get Fiocchi or PMC, especially when I see a good price on AmmoSeek for .38spl or .357mag.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't like red box Federal because years ago (when WalMart sold it)... I kept having failures to eject issues with SEVERAL Beretta 92 variants I had at the time.... It was maddening. 1x every 200-500 rounds, across many Beretta guns.I didn't understand it. 

Then, on my carry Beretta (at the time), I'd wanna put 1000 more rounds thru it, so I could rely on it.

That was extra $. Then, it would happen again. AND AGAIN.

I mentioned it at the Beretta Forum, and someone finally measures the casings. They found that many cases in every pack were out of spec. Other people were having that issue too. 

It ONLY gave my issues in Berettas. After I quit using that brand, it went away.

So, I usually skip it unless I have no choice.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

Brand of ammo ... we in a stinking shortage !
Even buying 22 LR is almost not possible .
Right now it's DIY Brand , here is how it goes for 38 Special if you have brass :

Cast lead WC - Lee 148 gr. Wadcutter , sized .358" - you cast from scrap lead .
Any primer you can beg , borrow or steal ... it doesn't matter who makes them .
Resize case and reprime with Lee dies in a Lee Hand Press .
Charge with 2.7 grs. Bulleye that you bought when there was no powder shortage.
Seat bullet to top crimp groove .
Apply medium roll crimp .

That's DIY Ammo ... sometimes if you want something you just got to do it yourself !
Gary

Back in the stone age ... in a time that no longer exists , a company named Federal manufactured and sold 38 Special HBWC Target ammo that was my favorite . I haven't seen a box on a local dealer's shelf for about 20 years ... 
That stuff may be on the Indangered Species List now !


----------



## Freeportfreedom (3 mo ago)

These days... I just reloaded a bunch after I found primers. I even powder coated my own lead. Was a bit long of a process. 

Favorite targets, binary black. I've shot sure shot, tannerite, and binary black. Binary black was my favorite. The magnum is good for 22's, which helped me train my kids. They really concentrated on the targets and breathing when they new the prize at the end was a bang.


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

AA#7, AA#2, Unique or Bullseye under a 124gr home cast powder coated Lee Tumble Lube bullet. I haven't paid for target ammo in 20 years, I think.


----------



## Islands7 (Nov 30, 2016)

Fiocchi


----------



## prdunson4 (2 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> What brand(s) of ammo do you prefer for target shooting in your handguns?


Speer Gold Dot


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

prdunson4 said:


> Speer Gold Dot


You use expensive Gold Dot JHP self defense ammo for range ammo?


----------



## prdunson4 (2 mo ago)

Yes


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I make my own. I found buying JHP bullets isn't that much more expensive than buying RN. Everglades Ammo makes some nice JHP bullets. I can shoot the exact same load for practice as i would put in the gun I carry. Makes it easier too just to have one load for 9mm and one for .45 ACP.


----------

